
Go engine with no human-provided knowledge, modeled after the AlphaGo Zero paper - MikusR
https://github.com/gcp/leela-zero
======
davidkuhta
This is really neat!

Crazy to think that even with a GTX 1080 Ti:

> Recomputing the AlphaGo Zero weights will take about 1700 years on commodity
> hardware, see for example: [http://computer-go.org/pipermail/computer-
> go/2017-October/01...](http://computer-go.org/pipermail/computer-
> go/2017-October/010307.html)

Sidenote: At first glance, I looked at the code and thought, 'This is all
C++... not Go?' _smh_

~~~
tree_of_item
What this tells me is that the near future of AI is going to be solely the
domain of megacorporations who can drop >$25M USD on hardware (figure from the
linked thread). That's pretty disappointing.

